# Pikked This Up Last Summer



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Heres cat 939C trak loader id rented for job n liked it so good i kept it lol


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *Heres cat 939C trak loader id rented for job n liked it so good i kept it lol *


If all it took to keep something I liked was to keep it!! I'd have more then one GF and a hell of a lot more Kubota's!! :jumpropeb :spinsmile


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, tell me more about that nice loader....loads very large. 
Nice machine!!!

:tractorsm


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

andy its 2000 cat 939C HYSTAT had it rented last summer for a job and price was right so bought it came out of local cat rental fleet it has 4n 1 bucket or clamschelll some call it iys 6cylinder 95-100 hp and is hand steer no feets like older cats lol has bout 1400 hours on it had 1100 on it wen we rented it


----------

